# Hacer un control de largada mejorado



## kusanagy100 (Ago 18, 2008)

hola a todos , resulta q quiero hacer un proyecto para mi es para un control de largada mejorado

bueno les voy a explicar el funcionemiento y despues al vaga idea q tendo ,
cuando yo activo un polsador se tiene q activar un corte de rpm y cuando activo otro pulsador se activa un contador o temporizador, cuando el temporizador llega a su fin se apaga el limitador

es para q cuando laruge el embrague el auto se mantenga limitado por un tiempo x a tantas rmp y despues deje de limitar y ande normal asta llegar a fondo,

tenia pensado hacerlo con un monostable pero me tope con el problema q si la salida la mando a una compuesta nand en algun momento se me apaga,

con un astable no va ni ahi

taba pensando con un flipflop q cuente por ej de 0 a 50 y yo variandole la frecuencia de pulsos del clok voy a variar el tiempo de este en contar y por consiguiente el tiempo asta q me tie un valor 1 a la salida

si no me entienden algo pregunten

desde ya muchas gracias stuart


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 18, 2008)

hola aca les dejo mi circuito , anda mu bien pero tiene un  problema aveces solo con tocar el interruptor arranca el contador solo :S o capas q es un error del livewire

los dos reles son los q se encargan de activar el limitador de rpm, el rele q tiene el led rojo se encarga de al terminada la temporizacion dejar de limitar las vueltas y acer q el motor trabaje comunmente, el led azul con la bateria es para indicar la activacion del limitador de rpm y la primera llave doble es el encendido/apagado del circuito este

el switch de dispado del temporixzador iria detras del embrague del auto para asi saver cuando larga.

lo unico q no se es como hacer q la llave q va al embrague en posision de reposo al ser cerrada emita SOLO un pulso al temporizador para activarlo ya q sino nunca seria activado si queda cerrada continuamente

un saludo stuart


----------



## juan_g (Ago 19, 2008)

y por qué no utilizas un microcontrolador en vez de tantas compuertas flip-flop, contadores y demas?
no se si tienes nociones sobre ellos... en la página podés encontrar muchos tutoriales sobre los micros pic.
es lo que yo creo


----------



## kusanagy100 (Ago 19, 2008)

porque nose programar un pic ni ida de nada de pic es como otro mundo para mi, aparte creo q no deve ser tan dificil lo q explique ahi


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 20, 2008)

me interesa hacer un limitador, pero ni idea ni siquiera como ayudarte con lo que hiciste. saludos


----------



## elcuim (Ago 21, 2008)

Hola soy nuevo aca. con q soft abris el archivo? el *.lvw?


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ago 21, 2008)

con el livewire. un soft de emulacion de circuitos electronicos y electricos. saludos


----------



## elcuim (Ago 21, 2008)

kusanagy100 dijo:
			
		

> lo unico q no se es como hacer q la llave q va al embrague en posision de reposo al ser cerrada emita SOLO un pulso al temporizador para activarlo ya q sino nunca seria activado si queda cerrada continuamente
> 
> un saludo stuart



Hola stuart: para hacer la que el pulsador mande solo un pulso deverias utilizar una compuerta NAND (si el boton emite positivo)

a una entrada de la compuerta conectas el boton y la otra la mandas con una res de 10k a positivo. y entre la res y la compuerta pones un cable a la salida

asi cuando el pulsador se active el NAND emite un pulso negativo que va hacia la entrada y corta la salida del nand


podrias subir de nuevo el circuito pero explicandolo mejor, no se entiende, disculpa


----------



## eltincho343 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hola nose mucho de electrónica pero tengo algo de info que les puedo pasar con respecto a los circuitos que están buscando... como primero tengo entendido que el control de largada mantiene estable el auto en las rpm que le marquemos pero lo mantiene estable usando un limitador estaríamos cortando la corriente de la bobina por lo cual cuando queramos salir picando(esa es la función del control de largada-correr picadas) el auto fallaría y se ahogaría, sería lo mismo que ir usando el auto mientras va cortando, no sirve; como 2º en otros foros se encuentra como hacer de manera fácil un tacómetro con shift light, si se desea poner el corte como modo de prueba tengo puesto en paralelo al led del shift un relé inversor que corta el cable de la bobina de manera que cuando se prenda la luz del shift el relé corta el cable de la bobina y al caer las rpm del motor se vuelve a conectar y así sucesivamente mientras tengamos el acelerador pisado, no es muy recomendable por el hecho que de cortar a tan alta frecuencia el relé comience a fallar si alguien sabe de alguna mejor idea por favor avisarme yo por el momento lo tengo así y funciona de maravilla..


----------



## gastonopel (Mar 25, 2010)

buenas tardes alguien me podria guiar como lograr el contador.. ya que dideñe un controlador de largada con componentes pasivos con un solo integrado 555 el cual yo regulo el tiempo de corte no las vueltas... para dejarlo a las vueltas justa hay que llevarlo al acelerador hasta las rpm deseadas y ahi pisar el pulsador y queda cortando con el pedal a fondo.. quiero mejorarlo poniendo algun tipo de contador a la entrada de 555 que cuente el numero de pulsos que probiene en el captor asi poder cortar como los controladores profesionales


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Mar 25, 2010)

gaston, busca el tema de mnicolau, tacometro+shift+control de largada+corte final

saludos


----------

